# Chains on CK2610 turf tires



## WallyWinslow (May 11, 2021)

I currently have ag tires on my ck2610hst. Problem is I do quite a bit of residential work and the tires can tear up lawns. I also use the tractor to remove snow in the winter. Can I put chains on turf tires without them slipping or having any other issues?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Wally, 

I feel certain that chains will be no problem operationally on turf tires. Finding the correct chains to fit turf tires may be a problem.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Wally, Tire sizes from tractordata.com


Kioti CK2610 TiresStandard tires (ag):Front: 7-16. Rear: 11.2-24Lawn/turf front:28x8.5-15Lawn/turf rear:41x14-20Industrial front:27x8.5-15Industrial rear:15-19.5


----------



## WallyWinslow (May 11, 2021)

Thanks for the information. Very helpful.


----------

